# Tanning Lotion



## Tessigrl (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok, so I know that tan beds are bad, but I am going to start today tanning. Can anyone recommend a good accelerator to use, mostly for my legs because they just don't tan fast enough. I am ligh skinned but tan easily.
thanks


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 25, 2005)

DON'T tan!!!

i really like Neutrogena Build-a-Tan for my pasty white legs!!!


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 25, 2005)

I am bad and tan in a tanning bed sometimes too and I have tried several lotions, but always end up going back to Swedish Beauty products. I really like the lotions w/ tingle factor in them. If you haven't used a lotion with tingle before, I'd suggest getting a sample packet b/c some people absolutely hate this stuff. I liked Sinful (which is T7, a lower level of tingle) when I first started. I think it has bronzers in it too which is always nice. Ebay is a great place to buy lotions too because salons mark them way up. Hope this helps!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 25, 2005)

i stopped for awhile, but i did a lindsay lohan and got my hair done blonde, so now i really need to get back to tanning. my fave products are Designer skin, the ones w/tingle and bronzers together. ive tried alot of diff brands and this one works best for me. i think they have one called legs, and its designed for the hard to tan legs.

heres a website to get it way cheeper than the salon  http://thesupplenet.com/tanninglotions.html


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 26, 2005)

What does the tingle do?


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 26, 2005)

I _heard_ it supposedly stimulates your blood circulation or something which enables you to tan better? Not sure, though.

Have you tried fake baking first? I just got Jiffy Tan from Benefit and it's pretty good. It's sorta like a stain so it simply washes off with soap and water.


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 26, 2005)

I have used the Jify Tan and I love it but I hate applying everytime I want to look tan.
Ok so I tanned last night and stupid me thinking that the beds are the same as they used to be (think small and low powered) decided that I could go in for 20 minutes. Well the girl didn't say, no you shouldn't go in that long, so I fell asleep (like I always do) and got fried to a crisp. The tanning place is extending my membership and giving me some free lotions. But now what is a good way to tone down the reddness?


----------



## JessieC (Jul 26, 2005)

When i do need a tan pick me up and I hop in a bed, I use Halo. Its has a slight bronzer in it, but it also has an spf of 4 in it. I know thats not much, but its better than nothing. As far as recovering from a burn, I just make sure I use PLENTY of moisturizer and aloe when needed.


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_I heard it supposedly stimulates your blood circulation or something which enables you to tan better?_

 





blood circulation has NOTHING to do with the production of melanin in the skin.

TAN MEANS YOUR SKIN IS DAMAGED!!!!

a tanning bed is WORSE than the sun!!!

*DON'T TAN AT ALL!!!!!*


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree with Rouquinne. And anyway a lot of celebs use mystic ^_^ Gisele Bundchen use spray tan, too.


----------



## meals (Jul 30, 2005)

i work at a tanning salon so i know a bit about the lotions =)

a tingler stimulates your red blood cells to produce more oxygen bringing oxygen to the surface of your skin makeing you tan faster. oxygen is needed in the last step of the tanning process along with l-tyrosine, it will work wonders!

l-tyrosine is almost the most important ingredient in any tanning lotion, if your lotion doesn't have any don't bother using it

also try a lotion with a dual bronzer, this just means that you will have instant color


----------



## MACreation (Nov 6, 2006)

Try California Tan Seven Lotion. It's great. Try to limit to once a month!! 
And DON'T apply to face.


----------



## bebs (Nov 6, 2006)

I also use designer skin, I love this brand

I have a few bottles including halo, ray of light, bombshell and goddess
tingle feels weird to me.. but I love the darker ones 

anyways I go from halo for a few times then go to ray of light as a darker tanner 

you want to start in at like 6 or 8 minutes and then work you way up, 20 minutes is what those of us do after we have been taning for along time and the skin is used to it. 

aloe vera is great for burns, I actully will apply the none tingle cream.. its nice and soothing


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Nov 14, 2006)

Matahari dark sexy leg's is really good for darkening up hard to tan lags, I had this problem in summer, my legs just wouldn't tan like the rest of me, so I used this, and it worked a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's an accelerator and bronzer in 1.

Don't go often, and remember to leave 24 hours minimum between each tanning session to avoid over-exposure.


----------



## amoona (Nov 14, 2006)

ok so i know i'm super late but omg don't go tanning!!! don't tan in a bed or in the sun. i use jergen's natural glow which is a self tanning lotion. fake tan in a bottle! 

i dont want to be mommy and lecture but tanning is soooo unsafe for u! i used to think that it was ok for me to go tan because i'm middle eastern so of course the pigments in my skin should be ok to deal with the sun but i was wrong. luckily nothing happened to me but i've heard horrible stories. (sorry to be a buzz kill) try jergen's natural glow it doesn't leave u looking orange!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 14, 2006)

My name is Becki and Im a tanorexic LOL

I use heat shock - intense tingle its FAB!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Be careful -- you should have developed a little color before using a tingle. I'd really say you should have a base tan before using a tingle because they can irritate sensitive skin and cause blotchiness and rashes. 
Kiki's Coco Hut is a really great accelerator. So is Swedish Beauty Chocolate Silk. Hope this helps!


----------



## lindsay (Nov 18, 2006)

i'm horrible, and yes i go tanning! i have found that california tan products are the best IMO. i just use beach bum rum because the after smell is not that bad compared to most lotions i've used. also, for all you girls who tan, go to bestpricetanning.com and you can get lotions that are super cheap. my salon sells beach bum rum for about $50 and i get it online for $20. definitely worth it!


----------



## saraa_b (Nov 20, 2006)

california tan products are AMAZING!!!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_





blood circulation has NOTHING to do with the production of melanin in the skin.

TAN MEANS YOUR SKIN IS DAMAGED!!!!

a tanning bed is WORSE than the sun!!!

*DON'T TAN AT ALL!!!!!*_

 

Actually it does. It brings oxygen to the skin, and you need oxygen and UV rays to tan. That's what tingle does, but it burns for most people. Swedish beauty is great, they also have body blushes out right now. They're tingles but you don't feel them. If its mostly for your legs I would use a small tingle, bodyblush or bronzer. But DO NOT use tingle on your face. It can burst the capilaries.


----------



## Katja (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Be careful -- you should have developed a little color before using a tingle. I'd really say you should have a base tan before using a tingle because they can irritate sensitive skin and cause blotchiness and rashes. 
Kiki's Coco Hut is a really great accelerator. So is Swedish Beauty Chocolate Silk. Hope this helps!_

 
*Agreed.  I used to tan frequently, and I learned a lot from iamtan.com, a website for tanners and s/t tanners.  They give a lot of great info on 'If you must tan, educate yourself'.  So I would say, if you decide to tan, educate yourself.  For a beginner, a base tan is usually recommended before you start upgrading with lotions, beds, etc.

Start with an accelerator (no tingle/no bronzer), and start slow.  Remember, slow and steady.  Do NOT burn.  The tanning staff should have NOT let you tan for 20 minutes. :roll:

You now need to wait for your burn to heal itself.  Use aloe and moisturise everyday.  When you return back to the beds, start off with just 6-8 minutes.  And then if you don't burn for 2-3 sessions from there, bump your minutes up by 1-2 minutes.  Continue the cycle.

Go to iamtan to check out reviews on lotions.  They have almost everyone listed.  They also have plentiful info on everything tan related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good luck. 

And just so you know, I only tan indoors 2 months of the year.  I am sort of now embracing healthy, somewhat toasty, glowy skin.*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_
*Agreed.  I used to tan frequently, and I learned a lot from iamtan.com, a website for tanners and s/t tanners.  They give a lot of great info on 'If you must tan, educate yourself'.  So I would say, if you decide to tan, educate yourself.  For a beginner, a base tan is usually recommended before you start upgrading with lotions, beds, etc.

Start with an accelerator (no tingle/no bronzer), and start slow.  Remember, slow and steady.  Do NOT burn.  The tanning staff should have NOT let you tan for 20 minutes. :roll:

You now need to wait for your burn to heal itself.  Use aloe and moisturise everyday.  When you return back to the beds, start off with just 6-8 minutes.  And then if you don't burn for 2-3 sessions from there, bump your minutes up by 1-2 minutes.  Continue the cycle.

Go to iamtan to check out reviews on lotions.  They have almost everyone listed.  They also have plentiful info on everything tan related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck. 

And just so you know, I only tan indoors 2 months of the year.  I am sort of now embracing healthy, somewhat toasty, glowy skin.*_

 

couldn't have said it any better! I love it over there


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

personally i would use fake tan rather than risk skin cancer and wrinkles! fake bake airbrush tan is only about £20 and looks good and not orange! so much safer!


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 11, 2007)

St. Tropez tanning products


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree with Miss Thing. The St. Tropez tanning product are great but they are not cheap.


----------



## messhead (May 4, 2007)

I'm late on this one... But i'm gonna give my advice anyways!!!

I tan... I tried self tanning lotions but I ended up orange.... Anyways, i'm half filipino so I am naturally dark, or if I am in my 'white season' I still tan easily so I find lots of lotions don't work too well for me.

But this week I discovered that my favorites right now are Designer Skin Bronze Camouflage, Cal Tan PotenC Step 2, and Cal Tan X Power Bronzer.... 

Try one of those!!!


----------



## fairenigma (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_couldn't have said it any better! I love it over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Katja was RIGHT ON THE MONEY with all that she said (couldn't have said it better either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ANNND, i love it over there too!!! iamTAN.com is such a great community of tanning-educated folks...tanning isn't dangerous if you know how to manage yourself. it's kind of like a diet; everything in moderation (base tan first, work up your bed time SLOWLY, progress into higher level beds if you want, NEVER tan more than once in 24 hours...even better tan every other day or couple of days, etc...). anywho, do visit iamTAN.com for all your tanning queries, whether it be tan of self tan related.


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I just recently started using this I've used it twice and I've received some nice color from it. Normally I use snooki black the studded bottle because it's rated the best bronzers on the market but it's exp so to save money and not use all my snooki at once I bought this not thinking much of it. But it hasn't let me down yet.


----------

